# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  Arnés para levitación persona

## Medina

Muy buenas, debido a que a priori no he encontrado en el buscador la información referente a arneses para levitar personas, si hay alguna persona que entienda del tema y sepa tienda o modo de hacer suspender alguien en el aire con arnés ya sea en vertical, paralelo al suelo o lateralmente y ***** ******; estoy probando con arnes de rappel con andamios de contrucción para tener una idea, tengo pendiente cita con un verticalista y he encontrado una persona que sabe minimamente del tema (ligerísima idea) si alguien puede ayudarme se lo agradecería. Sería para ilusión en escenario con todo lo que ello supone d ematerial para conseguir el mayor realismo posible. Un saludo.

----------


## aitorpoter

Te envío un mensaje privado.

----------


## carlosc

Hola Medina i aitorpoter,
Desde que vi el mes pasado en TV un número donde hacían levitar a una persona, me ha generado mucha curiosidad el número y me gustaría incorporarlo en mis espectáculos. He probado con un arnés de rappel como comenta Medina (encontré en esta página varios modelos: https://naisa.es/327-epis-equipos-proteccion-individual) pero me gustaría tener más opiniones sobre alguien que lo haya usado para mayor seguridad.
Gracias  :Wink1:

----------


## Antoniors

Hola a todos,

Yo hago un número parecido al que describe Medina y después de mucho hablar con algún que otro entendido opte por un arnés económico que era el más liviano y que llevaba debajo de la ropa ceñido al cuerpo y no se notaba. Lleva un anclaje en la espalda que era lo que necesitaba para estar vertical y poder ponerme en horizontal. Es el arnés de seguridad modelo P01S de esta web.

Espero que os haya sido de ayuda  :Smile1: .

Saludos,

Antonio

----------


## jessica

Hola! Sí los arnes de rapel funcionan muy bien. Te recomiendo comprar uno de buena calidad porque la seguridad es importante ante todo. Yo estuve los que tengo los compré acá https://www.sekureco.eu/15-arnes-seguridadte dejo para que veas si te interesa. Cualquier duda decime así te puedo ayudar mejor.  :Wink1:

----------

